# Chicago Winch Question



## tazzman15 (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi, i was wondering if anyone knew if hooking up a handler bar rocker switch to a chicago 2000 lbs winch would work? i have the old big giant handheld remotes i have to use now and hate it. it makes it harder and takes to long to raise the plow and back up.


----------



## MBrooks420 (Dec 19, 2004)

Does it have a contactor/relay box?


----------

